# NC10 turn off Wifi

## mrknowitall

Hi Folks,

this is a rather issue, but I wanted to see if there is any progress...

I have a up to date Gentoo on my NC10 laptop and it works smoothly. There is just one thing that bothers me, that I cannot turn off the WiFi.

I already got so much used to it, that I totally forgot about that thing. But today I tested moblin, and it was able to turn off the wifi AND the blue LED indication it's status. No I thought, if moblin is able to that, so should gentoo.

I'm afraid that "iwconfig wlan0 txpower off" sets the TX-Power to off, but LED is still on. 

I don't bother to much about the FN-Keys (which would be really nice) but issuing a command would be just fine.

Any ideas?

Alex

----------

## bjlockie

What kernel do you have?

If you have an Atheros chip, are you using the madwifi driver or the ath5k driver?

My 2.6.32.7 kernel has an option to compile "Enable LED triggers".

I don't know what it does but it sounds promising.

My laptop has a hardware switch to turn off the wireless.

----------

## mrknowitall

Hi bjlockie,

thanks for reply!

i run a 2.6.31 tuxonice kernel. it has that trigger led options too. maybe i should check out, whether it has anything to do with my wifi leds.

i use the kernel driver.

i envy your hardware switch.

cheers!

alex

----------

## kukibl

Well, I'm not sure I understand well how should you turn-off WiFi and LED indicator, since I'm not familiar with NC10. However, on my HP notebook which also has LED wifi indicator and it is possible to turn it on and off physically (not hardware switch tough, more like touch "button"). However, in order to achieve this I had to include rfkill and wmi modules (+ hp_wmi, but I guess this is not relevant for your laptop). However, I can also turn it on and off by changing state file which is located in /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/rfkill/rfkill1 (possible values are 0 and 1).

You can check if there is something similar on your system, if not - load rfkill modules and check if there are wmi* modules for your model (maybe wmi module alone is quite enough).

Good luck!

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, you need to have the RF kill module inside your kernel to be able to disable it actually.

----------

## kukibl

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> In fact, you need to have the RF kill module inside your kernel to be able to disable it actually.

 

You mean compiled into kernel? Why is that?  :Confused: 

----------

## d2_racing

It will depends on your wifi card.

I had some problem with my IPW3945 intel wireless card.

So, if it's not working as module, then try builtin  :Razz: 

----------

## kukibl

Oh, didn't know that... Thanks for the info. I've always built rfkill as module. Actually, I build everything that is not required during boot as module.  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

At least you know it right now, sometimes we have some weird bugs inside the kernel because of that.

----------

